# Our Azoospermia journey (Undescending)



## Ellsie583 (Jul 1, 2021)

Hello everyone!

I am a 38 year old Northerner from Cheshire in the Uk.

This forum has been amazing and has offered so much support through some dark times. I felt I really wanted to give back and help anyone out there going through similar struggles, that there is light at the end of the tunnel.

We first started to try for a family in Feb 2020. Around Sep time I just had a gut feeling that something wasn’t quite right and decided to check it out at a clinic.
Straight away the spotlight was on me, perhaps due to my age. All the tests came back fine and I even had a HSG which was also fine.

Then a SA was recommended.
Our ‘real’ fertility struggle started in March 2021 when my husband was diagnosed with Non-Obstructive Azoospermia as a result of both undescending testicles as a child. 
This was corrected at the age of 9 or 10.
We had no phone call to discuss the meaning of this ugly word, just everyone’s friend- google to help get some answers. 

This came to an absolute shock to us both and my husband was never made aware that this could lead to infertility. His parents never mentioned this as he went through adolescence. 
Needless to say he was crushed and my husband had a lot of anger and struggled to deal with it at first. 
(We have been together for 10 years, married for 3)

Fast forward a few painful and agonising months of tests and scans, but with a fantastic Andrologist / new clinic who left no stone unturned, super helpful, but also realistic of our case that my husbands correction was considered very late and that this was both testicles.
All of his test results were normal, FSH and testosterone.
Along we clung onto this as a good indication, our doctor highlighted that this isn’t always the case and nothing fo

So my husband was booked in for a Micro-TESE in Jun with no guarantee they would find anything.
(Change of lifestyle was introduced, limited alcohol, eating healthy etc)
Prior to this he was on medication for one month only. (Gonal-F…ironically I work for the life science company who produce this)
The Micro-TESE was a success! 
I am not sure who was more thrilled-us or the doctors! 
They were incredible and retrieved 6 vials of sperm (apparently they could have got a lot more) and classed as grade A quality.

We’re still taking all of this in and appreciate we have a long journey ahead and it won’t be easy, but it’s now a brighter path as we plan to hopefully board the ICSI train.

The next step is for me to take stims in a few days, which will hopefully lead to an egg collection this month and a potential transfer.

I have nothing but respect for anyone going through this roller-coaster journey, you are not alone and there is no shame.
My husband has a lot of questions, but still cannot bring himself to approach his parents. Our doctor was quite adamant they would have been informed of the consequences.

My advice to couples out there would be to try to get both sides tested simultaneously if you feel there’s a delay in trying to conceive naturally. 
When we went with a different clinic and I mentioned I had all the checks, HSG.
My RE’s personal approach said she wouldn’t put women through the invasive HSG. Her logic was ‘you wouldn’t check the road ahead without having no car to start with’. Makes sense I guess.


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Brilliant news about your micro TESE. My husband too hand both testicles undecended and corrected aged 4. He did have some sperm but it was poor quality and very little of it. After our second IMSI cycle we were successful in conceiving our son who is now 13 months old and the most wonderful thing in our life. It’s a very difficult thing to come to terms with for many men, I know my husband felt incredibly guilty about all the invasive treatment I too had to go through for IVF but I never felt it was his fault. We hope to try again for a sibling soon if my periods ever return (my son is a total boob monster so that is slowing things down). Totally agree with getting both sides tested at the start, the male side is so often neglected until all female options have been exhausted! Good luck, I hope you get your much wanted baby xx


----------



## Rosenwyn (Apr 12, 2021)

My DH and I are just at the start. Reading your stories really gives me hope. We have been trying for 18 months and went for investigations. The first SA was an incomplete sample but we have just found out that there was no sperm in the second (complete) SA. 

As we are still starting out we don't know the cause but your stories encourage me to believe that this can happen for us.


----------



## Ellsie583 (Jul 1, 2021)

missl73 said:


> Brilliant news about your micro TESE. My husband too hand both testicles undecended and corrected aged 4. He did have some sperm but it was poor quality and very little of it. After our second IMSI cycle we were successful in conceiving our son who is now 13 months old and the most wonderful thing in our life. It’s a very difficult thing to come to terms with for many men, I know my husband felt incredibly guilty about all the invasive treatment I too had to go through for IVF but I never felt it was his fault. We hope to try again for a sibling soon if my periods ever return (my son is a total boob monster so that is slowing things down). Totally agree with getting both sides tested at the start, the male side is so often neglected until all female options have been exhausted! Good luck, I hope you get your much wanted baby xx





missl73 said:


> Brilliant news about your micro TESE. My husband too hand both testicles undecended and corrected aged 4. He did have some sperm but it was poor quality and very little of it. After our second IMSI cycle we were successful in conceiving our son who is now 13 months old and the most wonderful thing in our life. It’s a very difficult thing to come to terms with for many men, I know my husband felt incredibly guilty about all the invasive treatment I too had to go through for IVF but I never felt it was his fault. We hope to try again for a sibling soon if my periods ever return (my son is a total boob monster so that is slowing things down). Totally agree with getting both sides tested at the start, the male side is so often neglected until all female options have been exhausted! Good luck, I hope you get your much wanted baby xx


Thank you missI73 for your message. 
So happy that you have a beautiful, healthy baby boy and lovely to hear your story.
I am completely relate to your husbands feeling of guilt concerning the invasive IVF treatment our side. 
I tried to prepare myself for it, but if I am honest I may have naively underestimated it. Also the many bumps in the road and forever questioning if you made the right decision. (When to transfer!)
You don’t really have too much time to think about it and move on!

I had my EC last Sunday, (13 follicles but retrieved 6 eggs / 5 fertilized) and the Embryologist confirmed they are progressing well and they are currently on day 3. 
I know we are far from out of the woods and need to see how they are for potential day 5 transfer, but we are considerably grateful to be in this position.

Wishing you the best of luck for your second child. 
xxx


----------



## Ellsie583 (Jul 1, 2021)

Rosenwyn said:


> My DH and I are just at the start. Reading your stories really gives me hope. We have been trying for 18 months and went for investigations. The first SA was an incomplete sample but we have just found out that there was no sperm in the second (complete) SA.
> 
> As we are still starting out we don't know the cause but your stories encourage me to believe that this can happen for us.


Thank you Rosenwyn for your message.

I am very sorry to hear this. It is awful, but do not lose hope. 
There are many advances in fertility technologies and medical treatments these days.
Clinics are very good at getting to the root cause.

I am glad my post has helped you and I hope that you both are getting closer to finding the answers.

Wishing you and your husband all the very best.

Please feel free to message me if you have any questions.
xx


----------



## Ellsie583 (Jul 1, 2021)

Hello ladies,

I hope that you all are keeping well and in good spirits

I just wanted to say a big thank you to everyone who reached out to me offering support when we were going through our Fertility/ICSI journey in the summer and also to those who shared their stories.

I really hope that you are in a good place.

I was deliberating whether to post, but finally made the decision to share that I am currently 4 months pregnant with twins.

I hope that in doing so, that it will give some strength and determination to couples to keep on going and belief.

Please feel free to reach out if anyone has any questions whatsoever.
I would love to try and offer some form of support if I can.


----------

